# Question about "Your TiVo service number"



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

We recently had a change in our cable lineup (addition of new regional sports channel) which TiVo hasn't picked up on.

I went to the lineup page to report it, and they wanted "Your TiVo service number", described as "a 15-digit number".

Is this something only a subscriber would have? (My machines are unsubbed.)

If not, where would I find my service number?


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Where do I find my TiVo service number?

The TiVo service number is a 15-digit number.
You can find it:

* On a sticker on the back of the TiVo box
* On the TV by pressing the TiVo button, and going to 'TiVo Central' > 'Messages & Settings' > 'Account and System Information' > 'System Information'
* On a label on the side of the carton


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

gastrof said:


> Is this something only a subscriber would have? (My machines are unsubbed.)


Do they still "phone home" even though they are unsubbed?
As said above, the Tivo Service Number is the number on the machine.
Each one will have a unique number. Tivo needs the number so they can send the update to that machine.
Don't know for sure, but if you need the line up fixed on multiple machines, you might have to submit a report for each one.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

steve614 said:


> Do they still "phone home" even though they are unsubbed?
> As said above, the Tivo Service Number is the number on the machine.
> Each one will have a unique number. Tivo needs the number so they can send the update to that machine.
> Don't know for sure, but if you need the line up fixed on multiple machines, you might have to submit a report for each one.


Uhm, no.
Line up changes are not machine specific. Any lineup change that affects Gastrof will affect everyone, at minimum, that chose the same lineup that he chose during guided setup. The correction gets made for everyone.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I sit corrected. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Do they still "phone home" even though they are unsubbed?
> As said above, the Tivo Service Number is the number on the machine.
> Each one will have a unique number.


While they don't need to phone home for guide data, they still set their clocks, get service updates (not that there's been one for a while) etc.
So there is a need for them to touch base with the mothership, just not in as many obvious ways, and I'm sure they don't need it as frequently.

Diane


----------



## Sy- (Sep 29, 2005)

gastrof said:


> We recently had a change in our cable lineup (addition of new regional sports channel) which TiVo hasn't picked up on.
> 
> (My machines are unsubbed.)


Pretty sure you need a subscription to get the new guide data which will include lineup changes.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sy- said:


> Pretty sure you need a subscription to get the new guide data which will include lineup changes.


No.
But he just may have to repeat guided setup. I doubt it, but it is possible.


----------

